
Skype's first employee starts TransferWise; raises $1.3 million - aritraghosh007
http://www.businessinsider.com/transferwise-13-million-2012-4
======
K2h
Putting the power of a liquid global currency (or equivalent) into end users
hands, that cuts out all the headache from current offerings (ease of use,
cost, time delays, reliability) is going to be huge. Where do I invest?

